# Did you ever find the most perfect gift for someone only to find they have it or said in passing that they wouldn't want what you bought?



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2020)

This just happened to me. Knowing that my daughter loves kitchen gadgets I decided to get her a food dehydrator.
Since she now has a garden and a huge fig tree in her yard I figured this would really come in handy. It also makes fruit roll ups for the kids.
I spent hours researching models and prices.

I was so happy when it came. Just what I wanted. All my shopping was done and wrapped.
Last night my dear daughter called and asked if her dad like jerky. 
He does not and I asked her why she wanted to know.

She said in her chirpy, happy voice that she just bought a Foodie contraption that does everything, and just to add salt to the wound, she said its a dehydrator as well.
I really needed a paper bag after that announcement because I was hyperventilating. 
She had know idea and felt really bad but she said at least I know that she really loves kitchen gadgets which was no consolation.
So today I unwrapped and rewrapped the thing and  sent it back.
Back to square one. 
Have you ever bought  what you thought was the perfect gift only to find it wasn't such a great idea after all?

.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't think any gift I've ever got anyone turned out to be what they wanted. For instance, my huzz has taken back or given away just about everything I've ever gotten him. I used to put a lot of thought into what I gave people, but after years of unsuccessful gift-giving, I don't care anymore. I just buy some nice casual something, wrap it up, and don't worry about it.


----------

